# The NLS Test!



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Well i have free time and My friend gave me some NLS and I decided to try a NLS test.

I wanna see if after 10 days i start noticing a change in the fishes color like the maker of NLS says it will. The species that is going to be in the test is my Haplochromis sp. "ruby"

I just started feeding NLS to my rubys today and I will keep a record of the progress here, so check back often. After the test is done i will post a poll and I will let you decide if the color has gotten better or what?

So here is the first pic of the rubys at the start of the NLS feeding.


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

i have some on the way atm...hope it works well


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Are your fish juveniles? Probably won't see much of a change if they don't have their adult coloration yet. I've used NLS exclusively since I got my fish and the males are super-brilliant. Not sure if it's the NLS at work as I've never fed anything else (other than some spirulina pellets), but I'm very happy with it


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Well they ain't full grown, But the male has all the color of a adult.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

No color improvement. But i they are grazing on some algae i had growing on the glass.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

No colour improvement after a day :lol: .


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL Yeah nothing today ether lol.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Which NLS formula are you using and will you be also maintaining the water?

opcorn:


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I am using the cichlid formula and Of course i will be maintaining the water.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW! The male was just red and yellow with a bit of green and I got a pic!!


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is a pic of him flaring at a mirror.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*** had labs from the same batch bought at different times a month or two appart ...mine that i got first has been on NLS ever since i bought him...when i bought more month or 2 later they were way paler than the one ii had before and are now starting to color up now that theyre eating NLS i can be big color differences with NLS ntm the fish seem to loveee it


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually, there are more things than diet that contribute to the appearance of your fish, and I think it's all too easy to forget that.

NLS is a good food, but there are many others on the market, as well - Hikari, Dainichi, Omega One, HBH products. :wink:

Clean water, good bloodlines and a quality food are the things that are going to make your fisih look their best. Poor stocking choices can also make them "colour down", for lack of a better way to put it.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah you can't make a feeder guppy a show guppy just by feeding a good food lol.

Well today the male is more fired up, Trying to spawn. But no luck lol. :fish:


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

The above pictures are the male in a calm state.

On day 8 the male was a lot more active then the days before and stayed fired up and fluttered to the females and That has kept up today.

It seems he as a little color improvement, But i will let you decide.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

well i feed my rubys NLS and spirulina from day one when i got them. there colors do change with mood. they started to show color last month, beginning on march. i have now 3 batches of fry as of last week and one more which is coming out tomorrow.

so it is hard to say if the food will affect the color as of yet. i will say that they have some beautiful colors. but as they try to spawn it really comes out. some days now my dom male is kinda plain and washed out, then others he is brilliant as can be.

i fair test would be a colored up male by himself in a smaller tank with a very precies and regular water change system. when doing an experiment all the other factors must be static to see and record any results.

quality food and a variety of quality food will help bring out the best colors.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is a picture of the male trying to spawn.










Thanks for the info tho.


----------

